# planting trees



## Steve Erlandson (Jan 6, 2002)

I am looking for a planting dibble for deepot cells. I have 500 sawtooth oaks I would like to plant this spring. The size of the cell is 2" dia. x 7" deep. So the hole will need to be at least that size or a little larger.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 6, 2002)

You could probably make one out of galvanized 2" fencepost. Be sure to cut the bottom at an angle then sharpen the edge with a file for easier penetration. Use a welder to attach the handle part, rather than bolting through the hole. That way the excess dirt can push all the way through.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 6, 2002)

Try taking a few out of the cells and adjusting the roots. See if they grow better.


----------

